# MOIST MUFFIN BAKING TIPS



## handsomebaker (Aug 7, 2011)

Experts please share tips to bake the most moist and yummiest Toffee Muffin!

Ideas please?

Ive read that never to use hand mixer!  Instead use a wooden spoon?

And stir no more than 20 times.......

What else?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Are you asking for a recipe?

I suggest finding a good plain muffin recipe and use it for your jumping off place for endless variations.

I prefer flavoring oils instead of extracts and LorAnn.com is my go to brand.

The oils are concentrated and about 1/4 t is the usual amt for one dozen muffs (I still use a good vanilla in addition to the oil) and also add crushed candies, toasted nuts, fruit yadayada for whatever flavor profile I am seeking.

The wooden spoon/20 stir is not a method I am familiar with.

If you tend to have a heavy hand with your mixing, slip on a glove and sort of fold your batter (gently) until you see just a few streaks of flour and you should be good to go.


----------



## handsomebaker (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the tips Flipflopgirl

How different is flavouring oils from extracts?

Do we need to put some real tidbits?

Example..Avocado Muffins:  Avocado oils and add some avocado flesh??

Thanks

Brian


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I could try to explain the diffs, then you could ask another question and then I can explain that......

Much more efficient if you google and read all about them.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

flipflopgirl said:


> I could try to explain the diffs, then you could ask another question and then I can explain that......
> 
> Much more efficient if you google and read all about them.


But we are all here to learn. Your a professional baker , please share your knowledge with Handsomebaker. I am sure I could add another great recipe to my repetoire. Petals


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

*extracts = flavoring extracts = liquid flavor essences Notes: *Extracts are concentrated flavoring agents. Some, like beef extract or wine essence, are made by reducing a liquid until it's a syrup. Others, like vanilla and peppermint extract, are made by dissolving a spice or flavoring oil in alcohol. Store extracts in a cool, dark place, and keep the lids screwed on tight. Properly stored, they'll keep for a long time, though the flavor will gradually lose potency. *Substitutes: * flavoring oil (One part flavoring oil is roughly equivalent to four parts extract, but this may vary according to the products used. To be safe, begin by substituting 1/8 teaspoon of oil per teaspoon of extract, then add more drops of oil until you're satisfied with the flavor.)

*flavoring oils = essential oils = flavored oils = flavor oils Notes: * These are highly concentrated essences of a wide variety of flavors, like cinnamon, anise, bitter almonds, and peppermint. They're often used to make hard candies and lip glosses, but they also make excellent substitutes for extracts--just use much less than the recipe calls for. Look for flavoring oils near the spices in large supermarkets or in candy supply stores or pharmacies. You can store them indefinitely in a cool, dark place. _*Substitutes: *_extract (Extracts evaporate easily, and therefore can't withstand high heat or prolonged cooking. Four units of extract is roughly equivalent to one unit of flavoring oil, but this may vary according to the products used. Begin by substituting two units of extract per unit of flavoring oil, then add more extract until you're satisfied with the flavor.)

I found the above with some help from Mr Google.

I am semi-retired from everything (nursing-totally), just doing cakes and dessert tables for old friends/family and all the kids in the family still get their massive custom bday cakes from "the mimi".

I sold all my recipes and most of my decorating tools and some pans to a competitor.

He happens to be a lurker here (creepy, right?) and would most certainly see any of "his" recipes and take me to task (if not court now that I have outed him,lolol)

@ handsomebaker (hit that nail on the head ;0)

There are tons of great basic muffin recipes on the net, one tip I CAN share is to look at a few pound cake recipes,( look for those without added fat like cream cheese) as they make a great base for additions and are a bit more forgiving. You can also get a day or two more shelf time. Are they classic muffs? No, but in my book if it looks like a muff and walks like a muff, it can be offered as a muff, lol!

Check with some of the online (and brick and mortar) cake decorating and supply stores. You will find endless varieties of flavorings and add-ins, as well as baking cups, pans, decos. Most of the online places will offer "tried and true" recipes to get you to purchase their products.

Don't feel bad if you just use the recipe. Maybe in the future you can send some sales their way. That's how the cookie crumbles, right?

Oh! Try a few emulsion flavorings if you so desire. I have a particulary soft spot in my head for the " buttery sweet dough" emulsion.A nice blend of good vanilla, butter and citrus notes...just sub one to one with the recipe amts.

OK. that's about all I can say on a public forum without risking my hands being duct taped together, lolol!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

One more tip.... if there are any candy stores in your area (the type that you scoop from a bin and then weigh for price) make friends with the owners!

They almost always have broken bits of yummy things that are usually just tossed.

A gold mine for someone with something to barter (like bakery goodies!).

Ok. Think that's it.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Aside from the flavorings there are other issues when dealing with muffins to attain a moist product.

One of the first rules of muffin making is not to over mix the dough.

Measure your dry ingredients very carefully

When mixing the fat, sugar and eggs, this can be done with a hand held electric mixer.

When adding the dry ingredients to the wet, it would be best to do this by hand with a wooden spoon or rubber spatula.

Again....it is important to just blend the dry into the wet. There may even be some undissolved flour but that's okay, as it will work out.

The feel of the dough is also very important. This can not be explained as much as it can be shown. The dough should not be too tight or too loose.

Some bakers utilize butter or margarine for fat while others might use salad oil.

Over baking is another issue.

Most recipes are merely guidelines and as you continue to experiment you'll find the timing that is best for you and your oven.

I use a wooden skewer to test for doneness. There is a small window when the dough it still batter like and when it sets. With experience you'll learn how the dough works.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

All excellent points.

In the Joy of Baking website they have a basic muffin recipe that is the same as the one I am sure most use for muffins. (even a video)

http://www.joyofbaking.com/muffins/ChocolateChipMuffins.html

Follow the steps for the muffins. Replace the chocolate chips for the toffee nibs.

½ cup unsalted butter (melted and cooled)

2 large eggs

2/3 cup milk

1 ½ pure vanilla extract

2 cups of flour (AP)

2/3 cup sugar

2 ½ tsp baking powder

¼ tsp salt

1 cup toffee bits (Heath/Hershey's toffee chipits)


> The feel of the dough is also very important. This can not be explained as much as it can be shown. The dough should not be too tight or too loose.


Exactly, with a practice you will be able to discern if they are cooked just by sight and smell.

Handsomebaker : let us know how it turns out ....

Petals.


----------

